# Facial muscles



## Vieope (Feb 25, 2004)

_ I am wondering what changes might take place in the face while someone gains muscle mass. When you gain 15 pounds or more of muscles you can really see how different you look. Of course, it is a different look if you gain 15 pounds of fat. 
So, what happens there ? I know of course that we have facials muscles but to work them out is kind of impossible.  

Somebody can solve this simple puzzle ? _ 

[IMG2]http://www.drmeronk.com/blepharoplasty/images/anatomy/facialmuscles400.jpg[/IMG2]

[IMG2]http://training.seer.cancer.gov/module_anatomy/images/illu_head_neck_muscle.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 25, 2004)

oh hell ya man

dont you every do super-sets for your frontalis and temporalis?
LOL


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 25, 2004)

Actually, it is not impossible to work out the muscles in your face.  If you just hold your face in weird positions for extended periods of time, then you can actually feel it.  There is a program out called facercises that is supposed to help reduce the signs of aging by toning your facial muscles.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

by tone you mean grow the muscles?


----------



## vanity (Feb 25, 2004)

Vieope: go easy on the psilocybe.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Feb 25, 2004)

I used to work at a bar and once of the bouncers was a heavyweight boxer (just local fights) but he used to chew on a squash ball in order to build his jaw muscles so that he could take a punch.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 25, 2004)

Girls can work their jaw muscles on me anytime.


----------



## MeLo (Feb 26, 2004)

Lol i see...


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> Vieope: go easy on the psilocybe.



_  I don´t use it. _


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 26, 2004)

anyone know where to find facercises, i wouldn't mind getting that chizeled jaw look

peace


----------



## Chad Cena III (Feb 26, 2004)

20 rep squats.  when your dying at 15 reps and and struggling, you make some really attractive faces ( not ) to get to 20 reps.  


 btw, what's up steamin' beamen !!


----------



## SpiritWolf (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> anyone know where to find facercises, i wouldn't mind getting that chizeled jaw look
> 
> peace



Chew gum. Lots of gum.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Ill work on improving my actual body before worrying about my face


----------



## Vieope (Feb 26, 2004)

_ I just wanna solve my original question .. 
anybody ? _


----------



## squanto (Feb 26, 2004)

i just pick fights with guys bigger than me. gives me a few good reps before i hit the ground for a 1rm.


----------

